# Was it a snow or a salt that cause dog to limp and lift their paw up?



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

When I took Sophie out to potty, for only about 3 minutes she start to lift her foot up and licking on it then limping as she was walking. There is a salt on walking pavement. The other day she was fine running around in show without showing any sign of lifting her foot or paw up. I was wondering if it was the salt that cause her paw skin irritating because of chemical reaction to the snow she step on it or was it just because it really cold? I tried to use special cream pad for that and that doesn't work.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Could be a bit of both! If she is going out barefeet it might be cold right now. We are having -10 C here in Toronto!

The salt can also irritate; imagine stepping on pieces of Lego with each step!

Might want to invest in some winter booties so that she doesn't get cut up or get irritated from the cold. Might seem stupid for some...but whatever makes our babies feel better! =)


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have seen Golden's with cut feet from working in snow that was frozen. It can be very dangerous for dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I recommend boots. People make fun of me, but when I was walking Duke and he started limping when he was about 6-7 months old and I couldn't carry him, I didn't care anymore what people thought. It was a combinations of wet snow and salt.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank has already cut his pad on ice or frozen snow. It's a hard area to heal.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

I observe her carefully of how she react when walking outside for short time. When she was walking on snow on sidewalk, she was fine. Then when we get to sidewalk where there is no snow covered except bunch of salts, she start to lift her feet up and limping. It more likely the snow that stick in her paw touch the salt cause irritating or burn.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, it could be from a combination of the snow/cold and salt. 

I did a search and here's a few threads you might want to read through, they discuss using booties and Musher's secret.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-grooming/333321-snow-between-toes.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/328074-walks-winter.html


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I was convinced it was because snow was sticking to my guys paws because we weren't in an area with salt. Yesterday we used mushers paw for the first time. it was in the 20s and we ran him in the field for 45 mins and he was totally fine! Today it was 0 and I took him out to play again and we didn't even make it to the field before he lifted his paws and wouldn't walk. I use the booties for walks, but for play they just fall off. I was hoping the mushers paw would work, but I guess it's too cold for his paws once when we get in the single digits and below. We will be sticking to walks with the booties for exercise on the really cold days! My mother in law likes to joke that he will always be a Pacific Northwest dog


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

The possibility of the salt sticking to the foot pads coming in contact with with snow and ice will cause the skin to freeze faster than just walking on snow. That's the principle behind adding rock salt to the ice when you make homeade icecream.


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> That's the principle behind adding rock salt to the ice when you make homeade icecream.


Hahahaha good one!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenLove88 said:


> I observe her carefully of how she react when walking outside for short time. When she was walking on snow on sidewalk, she was fine. Then when we get to sidewalk where there is no snow covered except bunch of salts, she start to lift her feet up and limping. It more likely the snow that stick in her paw touch the salt cause irritating or burn.


It's the salt. It stings. If it is totally dry out, the salt doesn't bother them (or at least, it doesn't bother Shala when it is dry). As soon as there is some wetness, be it snow or melt, she lifts her poor paws. Walking on pure snow doesn't hurt. If they are playing a lot, running around, and they get snowballs in between their toes, that hurts a lot.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

I think its a combination of the snow and extreme cold. I took Jax out after it snowed and we played and played with no problem, but it was still around 32F. Once the temperature dropped down to around 0 and negative he only walks a little bit before holding his paws up. Unfortunately he loves the snow and will avoid doing his business to stay out longer. So...I have to bend down and clean the snow balls out from between his paw pads and off we go. But its not good for them, and I am looking into what kind of boots are recommended. Posting a question soon!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My 11 month old pup Caleb starting limping the other day after about a mile walking on the road. We walked on the snow on the way back. He seemed better. Today I took him out for a walk on the hiking path. It was 7 degrees out and he started limping within a minute. We turned around and went back to the car. Time to get some winter boots for his paws. My last golden Ginger was good until it got to about zero degrees. She had much bigger paws. Maybe that had something to do with it. Who knows. No hikes for three days now. This sucks.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We have now reached -7 degrees in Chicago when I got up this morning (before windchill). Duke had a hard time last night going out in our backyard from the snow and temp. He kept lifting his paws up after only a few minutes.


----------

